# The new Ipad?



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

So is the New IPad going to be able to run android?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

No


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

it could, but last i heard OPENiboot only works on iphone and itouch


----------

